# Help identify my board



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Jiggernuts said:


> New to this forum, in fact I joined the forum just for this purpose, to see if someone can help me identify what model/year my board is. The manufacture is Forum Snowboards (obvious) but I am looking more for the model and year it was made. It would be even more awesome if someone had the specs for the board.
> 
> I bought this board about 5 years ago in a Long Beach Convention show, back then I got this board, Burton Custom Bindings, and Burton Boots for $300. I have been riding this board ever since, and for the most part it rides very well...altho I guess I wouldn't know the difference. haha.
> 
> ...


i think that's the team board for back in '99 or 2000 but i dunno i'll see what i can find i see that it says forum on the tail...is there any text after that or am i just freaking out...and i'm pretty sure you can check for the manufaturer date on the board...they all have them


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry its kinda hard to see on the pictures. On the tail it only says "FORUM Snowboards", in the middle of the board it says "DS158.5cm DIRECTIONAL Made in Austria" That's the only markings I see on the board. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Jiggernuts said:


> sorry its kinda hard to see on the pictures. On the tail it only says "FORUM Snowboards", in the middle of the board it says "DS158.5cm DIRECTIONAL Made in Austria" That's the only markings I see on the board. Thanks for your help!


yea it's the Forum Directional Board...i'm not sure when they made this tho..ugh gettin mad at google


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Yea I tried googling it up, but I can't see to find much information on past seasons boards. What happens to all the old boards that don't get sold...do companies destroy them? And it doesn't seem like manufactures keep any online archives of previous season's catalogues. What up with that!

Thanks for all your efforts. Hehe will my board idenitity always remain a mystery?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

e-mail them the serial number


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

*Identification please?*

Can someone please help me identify this Prior 163cm board. Purchased in Whistler Spring 2007?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

man thats a 2002 ive seen it in return of the wild cats


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Forum DS Series 2001 Reviews

Forum DS series from 2001


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a low end cap constructed board all you need to know is get away from cap and get something with sidewall.


----------



## RedFitz (Jan 19, 2020)

Trying to sell a board for a friend. This is the info I have, but people keep asking for model and year:
Burton Custom, camber, 158cm, adjustable bindings, Cartel. Should I know more?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Post a pic or search Google yourself for the year. It's one of the most common boards there is. Decent deck but probably not worth much. I have an '08 with Customs in good condition and it's worth pretty much nothing except to myself as a rock board. Still rides well though.


----------



## RedFitz (Jan 19, 2020)

Tried to search but looked like too many variations


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Right EST bindings so later than about '09.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

OK so I think it's a '17, looks like a Flying V rather than camber as well?






LMGTFY


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.




lmgtfy.com





Still not worth as much as you might think. $250 maybe tops. Did you steal it? Asking for a friend.


----------



## RedFitz (Jan 19, 2020)

Not stolen. My buddy is in jail and I'm trying to raise his bond money. It's his board. I have no knowledge of this stuff so I do appreciate it. And the jerk who thinks I would go straight to forums can whatever. Wasted a whole day searching. The text on it says Camber, however you're not the first person to say it looks like flying v. Anyway, I have it listed at $175.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Lay it on the floor, base down and look at it side on. If it's a smooth arc with the middle off of the floor it's camber. If it's more of a flattened out M with the middle touching the floor it's a Flying V.


----------



## Murph97 (Jun 27, 2020)

I need help got this board as a gift and dont know the model!
View attachment 154315


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Murph97 said:


> I need help got this board as a gift and dont know the model!
> View attachment 154315
> View attachment 154316


It's this guy's pro model.






TT


----------



## Yam luger (Jul 24, 2020)

I Only know this is a Salomon board and nothing else, i have its id but i cant find it on google


----------

